# Irish Nationwide 7.25% Regular Saver Rumour



## EasterIsland (21 Jan 2008)

Hi,

Does any one know about this account which the Irish Independant (Jan 9th), expected to be launched the following week.


----------



## Jethro Tull (21 Jan 2008)

If a new member was to open a nationwide account would they benefit in the event of de-mutualisation or is the window for this already closed?


----------



## Godfather (21 Jan 2008)

Dear Easter Island,

you are bringing lovely news... Thank you so much! Let's now cross our fingers this will happen!


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2008)

Jethro Tull said:


> If a new member was to open a nationwide account would they benefit in the event of de-mutualisation or is the window for this already closed?


See the _FAQ _in the "mutuality" forum. Basically you need to be a savings member for two years prior to a _DM _to qualify so chances are it's too late.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2008)

One problem with _INBS _compared to others is (as far as I know) no online banking. Havint to write to them or visit a branch makes it more difficult to manage accounts with them.


----------



## askU (21 Jan 2008)

i emailed Irish Nationwide this morning and got the following reply:

_Yes, The Society is intending to launch a Regular Saver Product, the terms & conditions of which have not been fully finalised yet.  We hope to launch it before the end of the month and it will be advertised extensively when it becomes available._


----------



## Godfather (21 Jan 2008)

Hi clubman, isn't the same happening for the EBS reg. saver account sorry? As far as I know you don't have internet banking on reg. saver accounts only with EBS...


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2008)

Godfather said:


> Hi clubman, isn't the same happening for the EBS reg. saver account sorry?


What do you mean?


> As far as I know you don't have internet banking on reg. saver accounts only with EBS...


In my experience _EBS's _online banking offering is rubbish. All I could do with some _Summit _investments and _SSIA _was check the balance. That was it. I don't know if they offer anything better or more fully features on other accounts.


----------



## Godfather (26 Jan 2008)

The upcoming week can be the "big" week for the best reg. saver's rate ever... Crossing my fingers that the rate can be guaranteed for a while!


----------



## sapmanie (26 Jan 2008)

Which earns more interest?

€20,000 lump sum at 5% for 1 year, or
€1000 a month drip-fed into an a/c at 7% ?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2008)

sapmanie said:


> Which earns more interest?
> 
> €20,000 lump sum at 5% for 1 year, or
> €1000 a month drip-fed into an a/c at 7% ?


Do both? Regular saver at 7% drip fed €1K p.m. from a lump sum account initially holding €20K at 5% will maximise interest returns.

However head to head...

€20K @ 5% _CAR _= €1K gross or €800 net of _DIRT_

€1K p.m. for a year into a 7% _CAR _account = €450 gross or €360 net of _DIRT_. See this calculator. Note that this ignores the other €8K of the €20K lump sum.


----------



## M007 (31 Jan 2008)

any more info on this product being launched soon?


----------



## Godfather (31 Jan 2008)

I heard that the official communication is going to be delayed a bit... (rumour as well)


----------

